# Skeleton Torso / Dead bride repair



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Could you post some pictures of the damaged area? Not saying that I could assist, but I bet you'd get help if we could see what you're referring to?


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks FOR POSTING I forgot I never added a pic. ....this is what I'm working with....got her originally from party city already broken but really cheap.....now she's just falling apart


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If it was me, I'd take an embrodery or upholstry needle and punch holes in the broken bones, then thread through with clear fishing line, then reenforce with some hot glue maybe? It doesn't look too bad, just cosmetic damage from the pic, so if you get the bones back in a reasonable arrangement it might be okay. Of course, if it's worse than cosmetic, I'd probably take that mesh/bone structure off to make it easier to work on, and see about using some dollar store bones to recreate the collarbone/chest area (xacto knife to cut out some replacement spint/bones using the broken ones as a template, and then glue down over the broken areas or replace all together and repaint).


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

I was planning on using the original bones to repair it, but they are deteriorating.....they where made very cheaply so now I have to construct a new chest


----------



## hickoryislander (Oct 27, 2015)

Could you use plastic epoxy putty to reconnect the broken pieces, and maybe coat the whole thing with truck bed liner? The bed liner should put a very hard protective shell over the whole thing and prevent future breakage.


----------

